# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  DEA ramping it up

## OdinsOtherSon

US swoop on secret 'steroids labs' with China links - BBC News

DEA Announces Crackdown on Anabolic Steroids | Outside Online

----------


## jolter604

Time to chill on ordering for a minute.....

----------


## NACH3

Is this still ongoing or was it just announced how many have been shut down(thus operation cyber juice sh!t needs to be stopped) - if China's Raws are being targeted then why not..... Go?!?!?!

FYI - 3rd link is closed and been removed(it wants you to participate in a fvkin survey  :0piss:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Is this still ongoing or was it just announced how many have been shut down(thus operation cyber juice sh!t needs to be stopped) - if China's Raws are being targeted then why not..... Go?!?!?!
> 
> FYI - 3rd link is closed and been removed(it wants you to participate in a fvkin survey


Thanks Brother! Edited. The way I took the articles, these are ongoing operations. More's the pity.

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks Brother! Edited. The way I took the articles, these are ongoing operations. More's the pity.


NP! That's a pi$$er, man! Fvkers!

----------


## davidtheman100

That really sucks and there is no need for it

----------


## 2iron

This is annoying bs. I can't say I didn't see it coming though. Positive position is they [email protected], h, and others extremely harmful and they are still easily accessible. I BLAME BASEBALL LOL

----------


## NACH3

^^ lmao

----------


## 212OlympiaBound

There is no major crackdown. The arrest rates and lab busts are occurring with the same frequency of the past 20 years (besides op gear grinder...an actual crackdown). They're just trying to get a bit of press coverage.

----------


## THINKBIG

Between trying to ban guns and gear I always wonder why the guys with the guns and the muscles don't fight back and beat these pussies. Problem solved......

----------


## NACH3

> Between trying to ban guns and gear I always wonder why the guys with the guns and the muscles don't fight back and beat these pussies. Problem solved......


Hahahaha that's funny right there

----------


## Splifton

Yet I go to gas stations and still see all those "deathwish in a bag" synthetic cannabinoids being sold openly across the counter....

It's unfortunate that realistic priorities don't exists anymore.

----------


## EndlessApex

> There is no major crackdown. The arrest rates and lab busts are occurring with the same frequency of the past 20 years (besides op gear grinder...an actual crackdown). They're just trying to get a bit of press coverage.


This seems likely & I agree. What does seem to be happening though albeit not by the DEA is a crackdown on child traffic rings which is long overdue!!

----------

